# Zinger Winger Problems



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have two ZW's. Today I tried to connect them with a ZW 10 ft cable. The cable is new, first time I have used it and still in the original bag. The winger connected by the cable will not shoot. I can see the key move when it has no pressure on it, but when I pull the rubbers to short/short, no movement to release it. Receiver is charged. I connected a receiver to that winger and it works fine. Seems as if it isn't getting enough power thru the cable. So maybe the cable or jacks? I plan to check it with another cable tomorrow, but until then...

Has anyone else had this problem? Doesn't seem like a new cable should be faulty.


----------



## Joe Crocco (Aug 8, 2010)

sounds to me like your 2nd winger is wired for dogtra (assuming you are using Tritronics). When I got my first winger it was wired wrong and the servo did move a little bit. When the wires were reversed it worked great.

Joe


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Both wingers will work fine with TT receivers attached to them. It's when I connect them with the extension cord that I have problems. Either one when attached with the extension will not work under pressure.


----------



## cbodine3 (Oct 17, 2008)

I Have received cables (brand new from TT) right out of the package that would not work at all (pressure or no pressure) if things are working without pressure and not working under pressure make sure that the release is going on the correct side (L/H)


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

If you can solder? Build them yourself. That is what I do....


----------



## David Carpenter (Jul 11, 2008)

Thomas D said:


> I have two ZW's. Today I tried to connect them with a ZW 10 ft cable. The cable is new, first time I have used it and still in the original bag. The winger connected by the cable will not shoot. I can see the key move when it has no pressure on it, but when I pull the rubbers to short/short, no movement to release it. Receiver is charged. I connected a receiver to that winger and it works fine. Seems as if it isn't getting enough power thru the cable. So maybe the cable or jacks? I plan to check it with another cable tomorrow, but until then...
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? Doesn't seem like a new cable should be faulty.


If you have a music/electronics store near I get replacement extensions and extras made by them for about $3:50 each --work great


----------

